# It's been 59 years since I last saw her. 1957



## Lon (Aug 11, 2016)

I have connected via Face book with a woman that was the last woman that I dated before marrying my first wife. She and her daughter will visit me on the 28th & 29th of August.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 11, 2016)

I still am anti-techy, but isn't it incredible what the wonders of the internet can do? That's so nice you can catch up with her and her daughter...almost sixty years worth of living...I've shared before about finding the crush of my junior high school days on FB. The pictures might be quite dated...but just reconnecting in any capacity is a wonderful feeling.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2016)

That's wonderful Lon, hope you have a pleasant visit with her and her daughter.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 12, 2016)

That's great.    I always wonder what my last boyfriend is like now, etc.    Sure, I can see his pics etc on social media, but beliefs, journies and the challenges he's had in life.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2016)

Lon said:


> I have connected via Face book with a woman that was the last woman that I dated before marrying my first wife. She and her daughter will visit me on the 28th & 29th of August.


Wonderful Lon.  I hope you have a great visit!:love_heart:


----------



## IKE (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't believe I'd want to see my first real girlfriend (Marilyn R.) now......we'd both probably be disappointed.

In my minds eye I'd rather keep the image of the popular, cute & curvy little teenage girl that at the time deserved better (as her friends told her repeatedly) than to date a 'bad boy'.......sometimes I feel it's better not to 'go back' as they say.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2016)

I think that's totally cool.  Go for it.  See what happens.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 22, 2016)

IKE said:


> I don't believe I'd want to see my first real girlfriend (Marilyn R.) now......we'd both probably be disappointed.
> 
> In my minds eye I'd rather keep the image of the popular, cute & curvy little teenage girl that at the time deserved better (as her friends told her repeatedly) than to date a 'bad boy'.......sometimes I feel it's better not to 'go back' as they say.



I'd feel the same way about meeting an old boyfriend now.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2016)

There are a couple of guys I'd like to see.  I cared about them even though the relationships ended.  I'd like to know if they had  good lives.  I hope so.  To see some of them I'd have to visit the afterlife.


----------



## Bettyann (Aug 24, 2016)

I think that's wonderful! I hope everyone has a great time and I'll bet you all do!


----------



## Gemma (Sep 1, 2016)

Did your lady friend and her daughter show up in August, Lon?


----------



## Lon (Sep 1, 2016)

The lady and her daughter arrived a day early after driving up from Santa Ana California where she lives with her caretaker daughter. She was using a walker and was hooked to a small oxygen tank. She has a heart condition that makes this necessary. She is also deaf and much to her daughters dismay was not wearing her hearing aids. I put them up at a Hilton facility 10 minutes away from my apartment. The daughter insisted on paying for a nice dinner since I was paying for their three day stay. The daughter was having her house fumigated which would take four days so it was good timing. I had them to my apartment for dinner on their last evening. They drove back to Santa Ana via Monterey and the coast route. Over the past 59 years our lives went in completely different directions and we have nothing in common.
  She was married three times and widowed twice. I with one death and one divorce. We will continue to stay in touch via Facebook and email.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 1, 2016)

Well, I'm glad that you both were able to meet up.  Interesting that she didn't wear her hearing aids, knowing she was traveling to meet you.  Must have been difficult to communicate with her. I'd say you were a very nice host, making them dinner and enjoying conversation. How lovely that you'll continue to stay in touch with her!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2016)

Lon, at least now you know.  I think often we no longer have things in common with those we knew back when.  How are you doing with all this?


----------



## DaveA (Oct 8, 2016)

I well remember my first serious girlfriend. As someone else here described, a cute, curvy, teen-ager just turned 17 when I first dated her.  I was a very adult 19 and just starting a 4 year hitch in the Coast Guard.  Today, after 63 years, 60 of them married, we're still strolling down the path together.  Life dealt me a winning hand when I met her!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 8, 2016)

Dave A, that's really wonderful.  Huge congratulations.


----------

